
Ask HN: Is it too late to start creating content on YouTube? - p__
I want to create content on web development and earn passive income.<p>Is the Youtube space convoluted or is there enough areas where one can create contents?
======
jameshush
Background: I live in Los Angeles and have three VERY close friends who are
Youtubers. They’re all in the niche of reviewing gear for amateur heavy metal
and rock audio engineers (my singer is one of them).

They have similar subscriber counts (between 200k-350k subs), in a similar
space. One channel pulls in $80k a year, one about $200k a year, and one over
$200k A MONTH.

This is largly because of outside deals. YouTube CPMs for music content is
generally garbage. However, outside deals and affiliate marketing for gear
reviews is pretty lucrative. More lucrative is online courses. My friend
pulling in $200k+ a month has gone heavy on the online course side.

That being said, this sounds cheesy, but DO NOT do Youtube for the money. You
will make FAR FAR more cash in the short term by either: 1. Studying leetcode
for job interviews at FAANG companies. 2. Taking up contract work on the side.
3. Being an uber driver. For real.

Youtube is a GRIND. My friends who ”made” it posted three quality videos a
week. For 1-2 years. While working full time. Before they had ANY significant
traction.

For your first year expect to make MAYBE $10k, if AND ONLY IF, you post 3
quality videos a week.

I’m currently growing my own Youtube channel now, I’m only at one video a week
but I do genuinely enjoy making them. I’m also growing my LinkedIn too
(organic reach on LinkedIn is BANANAS, I trend every four posts). But again, I
ENJOY doing these videos, I writing scripts, I enjoy public speaking.

So to answer your question: it is 1000% not too late AT ALL. It’s still VERY
VERY early. There is MASSIVE MASSIVE oppertunity on these platforms. However
you HAVE to make content you love or you WILL quit. Hopefully I’m not
discouraging you from posting, please post, but only do what you enjoy!

~~~
alfiedotwtf
Side note...

> if AND ONLY IF, you post 3 quality videos a week.

My kids watch kid YouTubers, and I recently found out that one of these “home
made” quality channels actually has a full on media crew behind the
production! I was blown away.

~~~
RNCTX
> I recently found out that one of these “home made” quality channels actually
> has a full on media crew behind the production! I was blown away.

Wait, it gets worse. If you have a teenage daughter you will eventually have
the “25 year old pretending to be 16 year old with a full production crew
shilling for xyz makeup brand.”

Assume that most of them have a full production crew.

~~~
alfiedotwtf
Wow damn. That really disgusts me :(

------
sixhobbits
If you want to make significant passive income I believe the strategy for 2020
is

* Make 10-15 videos, articles, blog posts, whatever. Make at least $500

* Write a blog post "How I made $500 online". Get some traction. Sell a course on "How to make $500 online". Get more traction. Make $20000.

* Write a blog post on "How I made $20000 by selling "How to make $500 online"". Sell a course on "How to make $20000 online by selling "How to make $500 online"". Make $100000.

* Write a blog post on "How I made $100000 by selling "How I made $20000 by selling "How to make $500 online""". Make $1000000.

~~~
corporateslave5
This is funny because it’s both possibly a joke but could also legitimately
work

~~~
chillacy
Sadly there are already a number of courses which teach you how to make money
by making... courses. No joke, it's all circular. People teaching each other
to teach people to teach people to teach.

------
ThrustVectoring
Making web development content is a good idea, but looking to get "passive
income" is the wrong tack to take. If you make good content on web
development, most of the value you get out of it is likely to be through
"networking" \- finding a better job, getting freelance contracts, connecting
with funding for your own start-up, etc.

Think about the unit economics. Average video view earns you roughly a tenth
of a penny in advertising. A connection that improves your career prospect is
worth _very_ roughly $10,000. That's a ratio of ten million to one. Whatever
audience you manage to generate is worth far more to your career as a software
developer than it is as generic eyeballs on videos.

~~~
ozim
I would state explicitly that building follower base and keeping it by
creating videos consistently is far from "passive". When one stops
uploading/creating people will forget about him.

Don't know timelines on building following (how fast one can build an
audience) but my gut feeling is that one could earn some money after 5 years
of constantly pushing good content and building network. I think OP would
expect that he could pull it off in couple of months so in that sense he is
too late.

------
sumanthvepa
It's never too late. But unless the content you are creating is either a
passion for you (i.e. you don't care if it makes money) or based on a source
of income from outside of YouTube (i.e. you are making the content as
marketing for another business you own), you may find sustaining and growing a
channel a hard task and somewhat demoralizing, if you don't have patience to
stay with it for years without any return. It's best to start creating content
without the expectation of any monetization and then seeing where it goes.

Of course you may become a viral hit, but that's a matter of luck.

------
tomhoward
Assuming you really mean on-demand online video/audio content (which is not
limited to YouTube but also includes podcasts, Spotify, Instagram and many
other platforms that may or may not yet exist), there is still huge growth
potential and limitless opportunities for new content.

If you chronologically relate it to the history of television, on-demand
online content is at the equivalent of about 1965.

There's still a huge amount of the global population that doesn't really
listen to much of this kind of content passively - e.g., while
driving/commuting, working, exercising, etc, as many people still don't even
know you can really do this. And mobile data is still expensive in a lot of
places in the world.

So, I can easily see the audience scale (measured by hours consumed)
increasing another 10-20x in the next 10-20 years.

Even then, I doubt there's anyone, even people (like me) who spend many hours
a week consuming online media, who thinks "there's no room in my life for
anything other than what already exists".

So, no, it's not too late, and indeed it's never too late. But you need to
figure out what is the unmet need that you can fill, then work hard over a
long period of time to deliver something special for your audience.

------
memset
I have a small business where I have partnered with several YouTubers (150k -
300k subs) to create custom merchandise. [1]

We do a revenue split, and I handle the shipping and manufacturing, my goal
being for this to essentially be a source of passive income for the content
creators.

My observation is that merchandising is an important revenue stream: either
physical products, or digital ("for $5 you can have the sheet music that was
used to make this video.") Digital merch seems to have a better long-tail and
obviously the best margins. Physical merch is cyclical: strong sales at the
start, and then they drop off after a few months.

Patreon seems to be an important revenue generator too - exclusive content, or
see content ahead of time - which is fed by the videos that the content
creators post in order to amass their audience.

Finally, individual video sponsorships seem to be important, and with a
popular channel, can earn in the ballpark of $2k/video (don't know the
variance here, just using secondhand knowledge.)

The point being, I think that you have to continually be creating content, and
it may not necessarily be passive income. And a non-trivial amount of revenue
is generated via other means, or partnerships/sponsorships, which is viable
after building an audience.

[1] My specific niche is making notebooks for musicians, and you can see the
folks I've collaborated with here!
[https://www.themusiciansnotebook.com/collaborations](https://www.themusiciansnotebook.com/collaborations)

------
jlgaddis
> _I want to create content on web development and earn passive income._

I don't know that spending a ton of time researching topics, planning,
recording, and editing your videos counts as "passive" income.

> _Is the Youtube space convoluted or is there enough areas where one can
> create contents?_

Yes.

That said, if you wanna do it, do it.

------
cloudking
It takes a ton of views to generate meaningful ad income on YouTube. If you're
making learning content, consider setting up your own site for monetization
with [https://teachable.com/](https://teachable.com/)

You can put samples from your courses on YouTube to drive in traffic to the
full courses on your own site.

~~~
dpau
I agree. There's already so much content and trash on Youtube that it will be
a huge investment to make it worthwhile, assuming you are lucky. Creating
structured, high-quality course content in a field not covered well by
existing courses on sites like teachable and udemy will still be hard work,
but with a higher chance of success.

------
lmiller1990
If you making content for a new or under served niche - maybe - but probably
not. There are some good quality channels with 100s of videos after years of
work that still only pull in <5000 views per video - I'd be surprised if these
channel were earning more than $100 a month, which considering the 1000s of
hours that's gone into them, is not economical. A lot of them do it for the
love of it - if this is you, go for it.

I considered this too - after doing some research on my own, talking to some
other people I know who do YT and chatting to my SO (digital marketing
manager) I learned YT advertising alone does NOT generate very much until you
are consistently pulling a lot of views regularly (couple videos at a week at
10000+ views each. This can takes years, if ever, especially in the space you
are describing - technical content). Profitability on YT is much less about
quality and more about quantity and above all __consistency __, which is very
difficult if you are looking to produce high quality content - this takes
time.

YT is an __exposure __platform. It is a good tool for this - you can make your
own content and monetize it separately, and use YT as a means to advertise and
get exposure. See [0], start-react-native on IH. The founder, William
Candellon, also was on the IH podcast, where he described his journey.
Basically YT - > generating a following -> release paid content on his own
platform and funnel in leads from his YT following.

You could do something like Gary Bernhardt does with his "Destroy all
Software" series. A new 10m-15m video a week, and charge for access - either a
one-off or a subscription service. I do something similar to generate leads
for the course I am working on. [1]

[0] [https://www.indiehackers.com/product/react-native-starter-
ki...](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/react-native-starter-kits)

[1] [https://vuejs-course.com/](https://vuejs-course.com/)

------
1123581321
Yes, it’s too late in the sense that your videos and channel won’t passively
benefit from YouTube’s growth, because its growth is slowing and that slowed
growth is shared by so many other channels.

There is still opportunity, but you’ll have to work hard to capitalize on it.
You may never see more than a few dollars after making dozens of videos unless
your work is standout.

~~~
jameshush
100% disagree. Organic on YouTube isn’t as strong as TikTok or LinkedIn but
it’s still there. I’ve done a two pronged strategy where I direct LinkedIn
traffic to YouTube with decent success.

I have another close friend who repurposes YouTube content for TikTok and has
had great success. He focuses on heavy metal meme music, and does a vertical
video edit for TikTok.

I repurpose YouTube videod for LinkedIn and have had similwr success. I
reccomend taking 10-15 minute videos on YouTube and slicing them up, adding
subtitles on something like zubtitle.com for LinkedIn if you’re trying to
build a funnel to sell courses.

~~~
1123581321
I don’t understand why you wrote you disagree. In your other comment, you
said, “ Youtube is a GRIND. My friends who ”made” it posted three quality
videos a week. For 1-2 years. While working full time. Before they had ANY
significant traction. For your first year expect to make MAYBE $10k, if AND
ONLY IF, you post 3 quality videos a week.”

That sounds similar to my advice. There was a time when that kind of effort
was not as necessary. I agree your playbook is a solid approach for people
willing to work hard.

~~~
jameshush
I'm not sure if there was a time where this wasn't necessary, outside of a few
lucky people. I could be wrong though.

Even if you get lucky and your 3rd piece of content goes viral (which happened
to my friend on TikTok recently, 350k views in 24 hours), the only way to
capitalize on it is to keep consistently posting afterwards. One viral video
won't necessarily pay that much cash and it won't necessarily build an
audience over the long term.

------
Crazyontap
No it's not too late, but since you've mentioned you want it to create a
passive income a few points:

1) Youtube videos require SEO just like a webpage. You need to create
backlinks to your video and maybe send some traffic to it to make it relevant.
Brian deen has some very good videos on it.

2) Pay attention to the engagement metrics, bounce rates etc. It matters a lot
for getting your video in search results.

3) Invest some time in peripheral things like a good thumbnail, video
optimization, etc. The more clicks you get the higher it starts ranking.

4) Last but not least monetising video based on ads is not where it's at. Most
successful Youtubers are often making more money with affiliate marketing
(most) and sponsorships.

So when you want to create content for Youtube make sure your priorities are
clear. Are you doing it to generate income or is it just a hobby. There are
very different approach to both.

------
bjourne
Seems like there's more money in live streaming on Twitch. I often watch
streamers who play chess and they are making quite a lot of money given the
low effort involved. People just randomly drop by and "tip" them €10 to €50
for no reason. A few tips per hour is enough to make it a decent salary.

Of course, this requires that you can play chess at a master level or else no
one will want to watch. But maybe you can live stream yourself hacking? Deep
learning is a hot topic that could attract viewers. I wouldn't tip but I'd
watch that.

------
ponker
That’s like saying is it too late to be an A-list movie star. Of course not,
but even if you try you’re not likely to become one, so only go into it if
you’d be happy with a middling outcome.

------
mcv
If you want passive income, Youtube is a terrible choice. Youtube is not
passive income, except maybe if it hitches a ride on your fame and work
outside Youtube.

Youtube is hard work. You need to attract a community, and keep feeding that
community. A single video is not going to make you much money; consistency is
key. It can be hard work, and only a few really succeed. Although the ones who
do succeed tend to succeed spectacularly.

------
n_t
1\. Create content on websites designed specifically for teaching (MOOC
platform and other sites mentioned here). They have right audience and right
tools.

2\. Create small (< 2min) videos for Youtube and use it as marketing platform
for your coursework on other site. This utilizes YT's massive user base but
avoids being drowned in all the trash there.

------
sgrove
It sounds like this might be something you could ob
[https://egghead.io](https://egghead.io) \- it's specifically built for this
purpose, and you have a team working to handle the stuff you don't want to do
(marketing, customer service, etc.).

------
kingkongjaffa
So one space this is super visible is tech twitter, there's a developer I
follow who is super positive and just constantly puts out content, he's
getting traction now but it wasn't always a meaningful amount.

He's had a heavy snowball effect this year from a small following to being
features in way larger educational platforms

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeU-1X402kT-
JlLdAitxSMA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeU-1X402kT-JlLdAitxSMA)

if you put out content consistently, and aimed at beginner to mid level with
decent videos - high resolution, clear screen / camera / audio / basic
editing. You can absolutely get views and traction.

------
tmaly
I just started making videos for teaching kids to program on YouTube. It takes
a lot of effort and it is not a sure thing.

I am not saying don’t try, but you have to be willing to make at least a 100
solid videos before you get in the swing of things based on my research.

------
ars
I've followed a number of channels that burned bright and then died. Meaning
that existing creators don't have any kind of lock on the market.

There's always room for new stuff, if for the simple reason that people are
always hungry for something new.

~~~
mongol
Yes I think this is very true. Youtube channels are like TV shows, they have
their time, then something new comes and takes their place.

------
rpandey1234
One thing worth mentioning: finding success in the world of education YouTube
has very little to do with your technical/coding skills. Instead, once you
have the baseline level of knowledge, your channel will grow through your
ability to communicate concepts, along with your video editing skills. Both
teaching and video production are very deep topics which take years to master.
For me, that's part of the fun :)

And to echo what others said, don't expect any meaningful level of passive
income from YouTube for many months. I've been making Android videos since
October and have earned zero income despite having 2.5K subscribers.

------
jklepatch
Yes, you can make (good) money with web development on Youtube in 2020. But:

\- it won't be passive income

\- it will take some time to figure out how to do it

These are the problems you need to solve:

1\. Pick a niche

2\. Create your audience

3\. Build your course

4\. Sell your course

Let me share a few tips, as someone who started his own programming Youtube
channel in late 2017, and last month made 7k.
([https://www.youtube.com/c/eattheblocks](https://www.youtube.com/c/eattheblocks))

1\. Pick a niche

Web development is a large topic. There are already some very established
channels on this, and as a beginner it will hard to compete with them.

What you need is to go for a specialized tech niche. Example: \- React \-
Testing \- Java \- Frontend \- Mobile \- Devops \- etc...

You can do some research to see how crowded each tech niche is.

You can also create your own niche by combining a tech and a business
application. Ex: Python for finance.

2\. Create your audience

You need to create a following of people who really like your content, because
later some of them will become your customers.

And to do this you need to publish regularly helpful videos. By helpful, I
mean helping them to solve their problems. So it's very important that you
spend time to understand in details their problems. And their problems don't
necessarily overlap with your own personal interest.

Now, let's get more specific to Youtube. There are 2 source of traffic on
Youtube:

\- Search

\- Suggested videos

As a beginner, you want to focus on search. You will create videos that solve
a very specific problem. That way you have a chance to rank for these
keywords. You won't have a lot of traffic like this, but it will a good
beginning.

Search is good, but what will really make your channel grow is suggested
videos. Once you have a small following, you want to start optimizing for
this. Youtube will show your videos as suggested videos IF if believes people
want to watch them. And it will believe this IF the people who already watched
your videos watched a good portion of them. Or better, if they kept watching
other videos of your channel after.

To make this happen, you need to:

\- Have a good title and thumbnail that make people want to click

\- Have a good hook at the beginning of each video. i.e 10-15 seconds where
you catch the attention

\- A short branding where you explain the value of your channel. Ex "Hey I am
X and on my channel I teach Y"

\- A good main content, where one part follows logically the previous one. If
possible try to teach while telling a story. You can search what is the "South
Park rule".

\- A conclusion that leads them to other videos on your channel.

3\. Build your course

It's often difficult to decide what to put in the course, and what to make
free on Youtube.

Here is an easy way to think about it. On Youtube, you will give useful, but
very specific help. Ex: How to write a Redux reducer. And in your course, you
will teach the whole process. Ex: How to build a Full React application.

There are 2 caveats:

\- making the course too long

\- making the course too broad

Beginners always think they have to make their course super long to make it
attractive. That's exactly the opposite. Think of your course as a shortcut to
achieve a goal. Students want to achieve their goal as fast as possible.

And your course also need to be very targeted. If you try to teach too much,
and it's just a mix pot of various tips and tricks, it's gonna be harder to
sell.

On a practical level, I recommend to use a service like Teachable (that's what
I use) to host your course. Think of it like a white-label Udemy. They take
care of hosting your videos and billing your clients. Huge time saving.

4\. Sell your course

Now to the fun part, making money!

There are 2 main business models:

\- subscriptions

\- one-time sales

One problem with subscriptions is churn. Students want to learn something at a
specific point in time. Once this is done, they might not want to stay.

Another problem is that you have to keep producing content. Which might be
overwhelming, since you also have to keep producing content for Youtube.

With one-time sales, you sell a specific course. This is an easier sell: your
course will help students reach a certain objective faster and more easily
that if they were to do it on their one.

A big caveat is to price your course too cheap, thinking you will make many
sales. At the beginning, you won't make many sales because your audience is
small. So I recommend to start with an expensive course. At least 100 USD. Yes
people for that and even higher. My main course is 250 USD.

To sell a more expensive course, you will need a more sophisticated sell
process. Enter the wonderful world of sales funnel. The idea is that you will
help prospective students to understand their problem better and better, until
you introduce your solution (the course) at the end. Practically, that
probably mean creating a sequence of 3-5 emails that will lead to your course.
Your Youtube videos should have a CTA to register for this sequence of emails.

My final advice is:

\- first try alone for a few month

\- and then get help. That's what REALLY made a lot of difference for me. I
took a course called 30x500 and that was really eyes opening. And now I hired
a consultant specialized in online courses. 2 very good investments.

Good luck!

~~~
jameshush
This advice is perfect. Especially MAKE YOUR COURSE EXPENSIVE. More people
will buy a $250 course then a $25 one. Humans are weird, the less you sell
something for, the more customer complaints you get.

------
thayne
It sounds like your real question is "Is it too late to start _making money_
by creating content on YouTube?". Which is very different than say "Is it too
late to start making content on YouTube for fun".

~~~
saos
My thoughts too. Very similar to the “will this 3 month bootcamp help me
double my salary?” Questions. What happened to just wanting to learn and teach
others with no personal agenda?

------
chii
For passive income, you will not likely reach a level where you can live off,
unless you have incredible tutorials that somehow have consistent views
through out many years.

But youtube is still a good platform for content creators for distributing
content. It works faster and gives the user a better experience than most
other video platforms, and certainly costs less than hosting it yourself.

So my point is that doing youtube should not be from a financial perspective
at first. Do youtube for the content creation aspect - you have to enjoy and
be capable of doing it. Then, may be you will garner traction, and _then_
think about monetization.

------
TrackerFF
Good content sells. But you need to understand that whether you make it or
not, also comes down to marketing - there are TONS of channels on youtube with
world class content, but only a few hundred views on each video.

On other hand, there's garbage content / funnel vids with hundreds of
thousands of views. Big difference is that the last guy poured all his money
on production and marketing.

As the saying goes, takes money to make money.

Other than that - one needs to be somewhat consistent with releasing stuff.
You want people to actually follow your channel, and make a habit of watching
/ looking forward to your vids.

------
trms
I've just started two weeks ago, and so far the response has been
satisfactory. Whether it will last in the long run is to be seen, but if you
find your niche, with enough persistence and a focus on quality, I don't see
why it would be too late to start creating.

Addendum: doing it for the money is perhaps the wrong reason. It's likely that
the network of people you'll get as a result will be even more valuable. Plus,
you have to enjoy doing it, otherwise it'll be just like any other job.

------
nickfromseattle
I've generated approximately 400,000 views across 6 videos published in total.

I haven't done anything besides drive referral traffic + create a thumbnail
that pops out.

I believe referral traffic is the trick.

YouTube's goal is to keep people on YouTube as long as possible.

Your newly published video is an unknown.

If you can warm up the engagement data with referral traffic, YouTube will
begin showing you in a small % of searchers.

As you get more clicks, more watch time, and more comments / likes compared to
other videos YouTube could show, you'll begin to be showed more and more
often.

~~~
muliwuli
can you expand on that a little bit more ? how can someone without subscribers
drive referral traffic to newly uploaded video ?

------
tehwebguy
Just do it, post like 10 videos before you decide if you’re any good or not.

If you’re good there’s always opportunity. If you’re not, well, the commenters
will let you know.

~~~
bonestamp2
On this note, even the best have negative comments. So, consider ignoring the
negative comments as long as they're less than (about) 10% of your comments.

------
terrycody
Its really hard but not impossible.

Though for web development, you have Travis media, and for website
development, there are already tons of wordpress-focused channels, for this
niche you will definitely have a very hard time, I guess you need delve into
at least 1 year before you can see sth.

I would think this is a not-good-enough ROI if you choose this niche.

------
rak
Have you considered doing some of this content on twitch instead?

You can take the content you make on Twitch (with a change to possibly get
affiliate or partner while the science and technology section is booming) and
then take that content and post it to YouTube.

------
imtringued
You can't earn passive income on Youtube because of how the algorithm works
and how old videos have to compete with new videos. If you are an active
content creator there is still lots of space left for you.

------
nurettin
YouTube is known for promoting content for active channels, and awarding a
complete submission to its most recent mechanics. Not for passive income
generation.

------
maps7
As a viewer, I don't think it's too late. If you videos are engaging then I
will watch them even if you have no previous videos.

------
franze
the best moment to start something was two years ago. the second best is
today.

------
marta_morena_24
Yeah, it's too late. We never need more content ever again. Stop thinking
about this. What we have right now is enough for all eternity.

------
Sizw
Background: building a live video application with $20k available funding

Can people recommend solid mobile development agencies (open to any county)

------
aklemm
It's never too late if you're undeniable.

------
CM30
No, it's not too late. Plenty of people have started successful channels in
the last few years, and plenty more are going to become successful in the
years to come.

For instance, while Oddheader joined 9 years ago, he only seemingly started
making videos in the last 2. Since then, his channel has blasted past 500,000
subscribers and is well on route to a million+.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/oddheader/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/oddheader/videos)

Others I've talked to who've started in the last few years and done well for
themselves include Mety333 (nearly 200k subscribers since 2017), Skip the
Tutorial (460k+ since 2017), Ceave Gaming (450k+ since 2016) and various
others.

So there's definitely room to succeed there, even if your channel is only
starting out today.

But I think you need to keep a few things in mind here:

Firstly, as people say, it's very unlikely your channel will blow up within
the first channel. It occasionally does happen (especially if someone's video
happens to go viral for whatever reason or a large YouTuber keeps giving them
shout outs), but it's not the norm.

So take it slowly, accept your first few videos will probably do pretty bad
stats wise (and to be honest, that's probably not a bad thing given their
likely low quality) and the chances of making money early on are very slim.

Secondly, you need consistency. As people have said, YouTube is a grind, and
you'll almost certainly need to pump out new videos on a regular basis for a
year or three before your audience properly discovers your channel. So yeah,
pick a schedule, stick to it and try to make sure you have stuff lined up for
when burnout/real life issues inevitably interfere.

Thirdly, you really want to have a good niche for your channel overall. Web
development in itself is too broad a topic for a new channel in my opinion,
and you'll really struggle to gain traction given how crowded the space is
right now.

So narrow things down. Think of a particular programming or scripting language
you're good at, or a CMS you know how to work with, or a sub topic (like say,
usability/accessibility/browser game development/CSS image drawing) that you
have some experience with instead.

Finally, remember that having good content and knowing how to market it
matters a lot more than your videos' production quality. If you're not saying
something people find interesting or that hasn't been said by a million people
in the last, even the best microphone, camera or video editing program in the
world won't make a difference.

So come up with something interesting, make sure your videos look at least
half decent, then invest in building relationships with other content
creators, getting an audience on social media sites, etc.

Do that, and you can definitely do well on YouTube, even in 2020.

